# Rückkehr zu Classic: Voice-Chat, AddOns



## Phaneroptera (24. August 2019)

*Rückkehr zu Classic: Voice-Chat, AddOns*

Hi!

Ich habe WoW zu 99% in Vanilla gespielt (TBC/WotLK nur ausprobiert) und damals in einer recht guten Gilde bis Anfang AQ geraidet (2. auf dem Server für PvE-Progress damals).

Nun will ich zu Classic zurückkehren, jedoch hat sich seitdem natürlich einiges verändert. Deswegen habe ich zwei Fragen:

1) Welche Software für Voice-Chat ist heutzutage für WoW der "Standard"? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nutzten wir damals TS (welches ich immer recht unübersichtlich fand). Würde das gerne vorher alles bereit haben. 

2) Ich würde am liebsten ohne AddOns spielen, jedoch ist mir klar, dass sogar schon vor dem Endgame-Content manche einfach als "must have" gelten und man ohne sie nicht auf einer Linie mit der Gruppe ist, wichtige Meldungen fehlen etc. Klassenspezifisch (ich werde nicht helen und nur vielleicht tanken) ist es zumindest noch eher "freiwillig". Und manche "quality of live" AddOns sind auch schon fast ein Muss. Daher die Frage: Was brauche ich (und was wäre auch ohne Zwang eigentlich unverzichtbar eurer Meinung nach) und was ist die Quelle (Seite/n) für Classic-spezifische AddOns?

Ich will vor allem den ganzen dezent peinlichen "oh, muss ich erst runterladen..." oder "Ich hab' kein AddOn, welches mir das anzeigt..."-Momenten entgehen und gut vorbereitet sein, aber mir jetzt nicht irgendwie ein komplett neues Interface basteln, ich komme da sonst gut mit dem Blizz-Standard zurecht.

Danke schon mal! 

PS: Falls ihr denkt, dieser Post wäre in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben, gerne. Nur die offiziellen Foren sind leider häufig.... naja, wenig hilfreich, alle streiten sich über jedes Thema...


----------



## azzih (24. August 2019)

*AW: Rückkehr zu Classic: Voice-Chat, AddOns*

1. Denke heut wird meist Discord benutzt
2. Addon Funktionalität wurde mit Classic bewusst stark zurückgeschraubt, können also nicht mehr so stark ins Spiel eingreifen wie man das aktuell so kennt. Generell muss man nicht mit Addons spielen, allerdings ist Manches doch empfehlenswert. Scrolling Combat Text, bei manchen Klassen ist ein Autohit Timer noch sehr nützlich (Hunter) und vielleicht noch ein UI Addon, mal sehen wie "klassisch" das Interface aussieht. Mags lieber übersichtlich und kompakt

Generell mach was dir spass macht. Werde auch in der Levelphase nicht durchrushen und mir von irgendwelchen Questhelpern durch die Landschaft navigieren lassen.


----------



## Kotor (24. August 2019)

*AW: Rückkehr zu Classic: Voice-Chat, AddOns*

1. Mumble da es einen server für den raspberry gibt und die plumbe android app falls wir crossplay mit consolen spieler spielen.
1. Ts2
1. Ts3
 Ich bin für die schlanken voip clients.

Spielen aber kein wow mehr


----------

